

How to run your own mainframe Linux - shirkey
https://www.linux.com/learn/tutorials/702425-run-your-own-mainframe-linux

======
kephra
_lol_ Running Linux/390 or z/Linux under Hercules just slows the thing down,
without offering any mainframe benefits.

Not even educational benefits, as you can not license z/VM, VM/ESA, z/OS or
OS/390 to Hercules to run a Linux in the same environment as it would on a
real iron.

~~~
derleth
> you can not license z/VM

Isn't the whole point of z/VM that you can't tell it's there from the guest
OS?

~~~
greenyoda
The main point of z/VM is that you can run multiple instances of different
operating systems on the same physical hardware. (It's sort of amazing that
IBM started developing this virtualization software in the mid-1960s.)

And you can most certainly tell it's there, since there's an API to call z/VM
services (which wouldn't exist on the bare hardware) from a virtual machine:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VM_(operating_system)#Hypervis...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/VM_\(operating_system\)#Hypervisor_interface)

------
ja27
I really wish IBM would open up some sort of emulation environment for
educational use. Their customers desperately need new z/OS developers but it's
hard to break into that space and learn it.

